# Happy Birthday jaybird0827



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 27, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 08-27-2009:

-jaybird0827 (born in 1946, Age: 63)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Idelette (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 27, 2009)

Have a good one ol timer


----------



## nicnap (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Jay!


----------



## baron (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jay and hope you have many more.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 27, 2009)

Jay! Happy birthday!


----------



## Berean (Aug 27, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jay!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Wayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Frohliche geburtstag!


----------



## Augusta (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy birthday Jay!! May God bless you!


----------



## Piano Hero (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Gord (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Houchens (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Michael (Aug 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday! All the best in the coming year...


----------



## Rangerus (Aug 31, 2009)

The secret of staying young is to live honestly, eat slowly, and lie about your age. - Lucille ball

happy birthday


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bald_Brother (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday


----------

